# Elevated liver enzymes



## soldhisoul (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello all.  I'm currently wrapping up my PCT after a 14 week Test-e only cycle.  I was taking adex 0.5mg eod throughout my cycle and my PCT consisted of clomid and Nolva (clomid at 50/50/25/25/12.5 and Nolva 40/20/20/20/10).  I'm on week 4 of PCT and due to hormone fluctuations I broke up terribly on my back shoulders and chest so my dermatologist prescribed low dose of Accutane.  My blood work came back today and my liver enzymes are high and the doc obviously will not put me on Accutane until those are back to normal range.  
For the record my dumbass didn't take any liver support (got one now - cycle cleanz) and will start taking it right away.   My question is how do I get my enzymes back in normal range fast.  I have 3 weeks to take the labs.  My diet is clean and I don't drink or do any hard drugs.  Anything I should cut out of my diet? Should I stop taking the clomid and Nolva for few days before the blood tests? I feel recovered and the balls are back to normal size.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2016)

This is the reality of cycling.  NAC may help but keep in mind it's not just your HPTA that needs to recover.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 25, 2016)

Liver support for AAS is a waste of time and money. Your liver enzymes will go back to normal once all the drugs are out of your system provided you don't have any medical issues.


----------



## soldhisoul (Apr 25, 2016)

I think it's the clomid and Nolva doing all the damage.  I had my bloods done at week 10 of the cycle and my liver enzymes were normal :/ how long does it typically take for them go come back?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 26, 2016)

soldhisoul said:


> I think it's the clomid and Nolva doing all the damage.  I had my bloods done at week 10 of the cycle and my liver enzymes were normal :/ how long does it typically take for them go come back?



If it is the nolva and clomid it can take a few weeks as nose drugs have long half lives. 

What were the results btw?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> nose drugs have long half lives.
> 
> ?



Was he snorting the clomid?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 26, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Was he snorting the clomid?



Fukking autocorrect lolol.


----------



## maxnout (Apr 26, 2016)

accutane is no joke. that stuff dried me out so bad I only took it for a month. On the bright side it did take of acne for good lol.


----------



## soldhisoul (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah I'll take a few months of dry ass chapped ass lips and skin over a back full of boils anytime


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 27, 2016)

U should try to avoid the accutane. Shits harsh. The acne will go away when your hormones get back to normal.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 27, 2016)

Liv-52 and a bottle of Synthergine for just 8 weeks brought mine back from 65-70 for alt and ast to both under 25. PFM advised me on my Liv-52 regiment and I was/am very appreciative for his help to this day..
!S!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 27, 2016)

Another vote for Synthergine. I always use this stuff when I run Tren and it keeps me liver markers in the "Yah, we're good" range


----------



## soldhisoul (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll check out synthergine. Thanks for all the input guys


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 27, 2016)

I would keep an eye on your bloods when running future cycles also if your getting beat up that bad on a mild cycle of test be careful if you go to anything more toxic down the road.  Most likely though its the pct orals I would assume that are doing the damage and when your off you will bounce back quick I would assume


----------



## soldhisoul (Apr 27, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I would keep an eye on your bloods when running future cycles also if your getting beat up that bad on a mild cycle of test be careful if you go to anything more toxic down the road.  Most likely though its the pct orals I would assume that are doing the damage and when your off you will bounce back quick I would assume



Hmm do you think it might have been the arimidex (0.5mg eod) I've been taking throughout my cycle? The strange thing is I got bloods done on cycle and my liver enzymes were just slightly elevated nothing to worry about though. Now two and a half months later they're in a high range. Would whey and creatine put any stress on the liver? I take 5g of creatine monohydrate daily. 
Thank you all


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 27, 2016)

What were the lover test results???


----------



## maxnout (Apr 29, 2016)

soldhisoul said:


> Yeah I'll take a few months of dry ass chapped ass lips and skin over a back full of boils anytime



It's a little worse than that. Used to have non stop nosebleeds in my sleep. I'd wake up in a puddle of blood over my pillow. Joints and back used to ache all the time too. It does work like cure though.


----------

